# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Bonjourno mon amis!

## KetBeanna

Bonjourno dear friends! I was reading about  for a while and now i'm registered :Smile:  
Hope i'm welcome here :)

----------


## Xuquer

Hola KetBeanna, encantado de que estes entre nosostros, Bienvenido al foro del agua  :Stick Out Tongue: 

A partir de lo que he leido, mis conocimientos de  Ingles se han terminado, espero que tu te desenvuelvas mejor con el Español.

Disfruta friend   :Big Grin:

----------


## Sandra S.

> Bonjourno dear friends! I was reading about  for a while and now i'm registered 
> Hope i'm welcome here :)


Hello KetBeanna,

welcome to this website. It is really interesting and professional. I like it!

Que tengas un buen dia. :Smile:

----------

